# Tampa Bay Fly Fishing



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We just need to know where your fishing. Your story makes us interested. Of course I'm not, I already know I'm to far away


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ken T said:


> The recent cold weather has made sight fishing for Redfish about perfect. The cold weather has them up in the skinny water sunning. The Low tides and super clear water have made it easy to spot them.
> With that said approaching them is even more difficult than usual. Any sight of fly line in the air or on the water has been spooking them. Flies landing heavy anywhere near them have also been putting them in flight mode. That's the bad news.
> 
> The good news is that there is less food available now so getting an eat is easier than usual providing you can land the fly without them seeing the process. Long leaders and smaller flies are the key to stealth right now. I don't think fly choice is super important as long as it lands softly and resembles a shrimp or crustacean. A slow presentation is best, just enough to let them see it. Once they see it and turn, I normally stop until they eat it.
> ...


Thanks for another informative report! Curious based on your experience at what point during the day do the reds (and other fish) move up onto the flats to "sun"?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info...gonna try these tactics on the IRL this week


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Thanks for another informative report! Curious based on your experience at what point during the day do the reds (and other fish) move up onto the flats to "sun"?


Probably a combination of tide and warming water but with tide carrying more weight. I also think location has a lot to do with it. One spot that I fish regularly is a back country location with several flats that are a few acres each but the common area to all of these flats has 2 very deep cuts, 8 to 10 ft. In this spot the Reds rarely leave. They are pretty much residents of this area. Here tide is the catalyst to when they feed but I have seen them move into the skinny water just to lay up and catch sun. It's easy for them since it's adjacent to a spot that provides safety. Sometimes when they start moving up early in the day you can move right up to them but they won't eat. Even when they see you they just move off slowly which leads me to believe that sunshine is the reason for being there. 

The reason I think location is important is because I have another spot where the flats are extensive. Good grass and always lots of life. In this area the only deep water is through a deep mangrove tunnel that leads to a small deep pond. During this cold spell and past, the flats here would remain void of fish even after a few good hours of sunshine. As soon as the tide turns to incoming it's a parade of fish coming from the pond and mangrove cuts to the flats. This was my hot spot this week. I've been posted up here waiting for them and the eats came pretty easy.

In summary my way of looking at it is this. They will move to the shallow as soon as there is sunshine but will most likely not seek food until their metabolism perks up and there is tide movement. It is important to have a good idea of your area and plan to arrive in each spot to coincide with water movement and the time when you can actually catch them. 

Lastly some random thoughts on winter Reds. 

The fish are not widespread now. The flats with the best action will have nearby deep water where total daily tide movements and total water transfer do not effect bottom temps too much.

When fishing along Mangroves at lower tides, pole and fish to the exact spot where the shade turns to sun. If there is good sunshine 40 to 50 feet from the bushes is where they know they can get to cover quickly.

In small bays, ponds, coves, fish the sunny side

Try to get your shots at 50 ft. or less. In clear water winter conditions they see fly line in the air. Same as when every fish bolts from a birds shadow.

15 foot leaders and small flies.

my2cents


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Capt.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ken T said:


> Probably a combination of tide and warming water but with tide carrying more weight. I also think location has a lot to do with it. One spot that I fish regularly is a back country location with several flats that are a few acres each but the common area to all of these flats has 2 very deep cuts, 8 to 10 ft. In this spot the Reds rarely leave. They are pretty much residents of this area. Here tide is the catalyst to when they feed but I have seen them move into the skinny water just to lay up and catch sun. It's easy for them since it's adjacent to a spot that provides safety. Sometimes when they start moving up early in the day you can move right up to them but they won't eat. Even when they see you they just move off slowly which leads me to believe that sunshine is the reason for being there.
> 
> The reason I think location is important is because I have another spot where the flats are extensive. Good grass and always lots of life. In this area the only deep water is through a deep mangrove tunnel that leads to a small deep pond. During this cold spell and past, the flats here would remain void of fish even after a few good hours of sunshine. As soon as the tide turns to incoming it's a parade of fish coming from the pond and mangrove cuts to the flats. This was my hot spot this week. I've been posted up here waiting for them and the eats came pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Very insightful--thanks so much!


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ll have to tie up a few like you show above. I’ve been doing a lot of wading over the last few weeks and everything is super spooky right now.


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Love those black crustacean patterns


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@Ken T Ken that was me yesterday on the water saying hi as we passed each other!


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

This is great! Nice flies


----------



## eeu (8 mo ago)

Very nice report, thank you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eeu said:


> Very nice report, thank you


What are you selling?


----------



## eeu (8 mo ago)

Ha, that obvious?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eeu said:


> Ha, that obvious?


I’m like Santa Claus


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Lol busted!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> We just need to know where your fishing. Your story makes us interested. Of course I'm not, I already know I'm to far away


----------

